# Dateien eines Verzeichnisses mit *bat Datei umbennen.



## forsterm (11. März 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich sagen wir mal alle Bilder in einem Verzeichnis mit einer *bat Datei umzubennen?

Also so:
Das erste Bild: Bild01.jpg
Das zweite Bild: Bild02.jpg
Das dritte Bild: Bild03.jpg
usw.

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus.


----------



## forsterm (11. März 2005)

Hallo,

ích hab herraus gefunden, dass ich so

```
@Echo off
ren .\*.avi *.nsv
@Echo on
```
die Dateiendungen umbenennen kann, aber leider weiß nicht wie ich das umbauen muss, damit es mir so umbennnent, wie oben beschrieben.


----------

